# tybee pier



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

would like to have a report on the fishing and i hear they put up a gate do they open the pier at 6 and close it at 11 pm like they say they do thank for all the info


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Last I heard the trout were there. Don't know anything about A gate, news to me.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

thanks for the info me and shade12 will be down labor day for some tight lines hope to catch some nice sharks and maybe a red are to


----------



## GypsyJLee (Aug 21, 2007)

*Gate on Tybee Pier*

Yes,, there is a gate now on the pier, I am sure they open it pretty early and I do know they close it at 11:00 ,,


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

GypsyJLee said:


> Yes,, there is a gate now on the pier, I am sure they open it pretty early and I do know they close it at 11:00 ,,


Wow, I was wondering how long it was going to be before that happened. It's a shame that happened but I'm not surprised either. Some of the "sharkers" would absolutely trash that place.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*pier gates*

thanks for the info on the gates. maybe it will cut out a lot of the vandalls. i hope they not start making you pay to :fishing: allso .but thanks again for all the info it been a lot of help tight lines to you all.


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Frankly, I hope they _do_ start charging people to fish. It'll help cut down on all the touron yahoos fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yup, I know there's alot of people in the area that wouldn't mind paying $50 for a season pass to fish it. The problem is even back when I used to fish it, it would get crowded at night with people who would trash the place. I'd come out in the morning and it would look like a freaking landfill. Plus, half the people would be drunk, high, whatever. It was really bad.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee tourons*

you are prob right there are allways a bunch of drunks out there. and the tourons are allways there its allways funny to catch a nice shark then they run down the pier to see it and they are bair footed i love to see the sharks chopping at there toes its great.but it might help like you say.


----------



## Jake 23 (Jul 17, 2006)

*gate*

ive seen the gate, but have been out there with friends well past 11pm several times.. so im not sure how closely they watch that it gets closed at 11


----------



## GypsyJLee (Aug 21, 2007)

deano said:


> you are prob right there are allways a bunch of drunks out there. and the tourons are allways there its allways funny to catch a nice shark then they run down the pier to see it and they are bair footed i love to see the sharks chopping at there toes its great.but it might help like you say.


I enjoy the tybee pier..My 13 year old daughter and myself fish on it all the time,, and we like going there on fridays or sat nights, they have a DJ , sure some people get drunk , but I rarely see any problems. there is always a policeman on the pier, to keep trouble down,, and it is not usually the fisher people causing problems, they usually keep to themselfs.. and yes it is always funny to watch the tourons take their pictures of even the smallest shark..


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee report*

just got back from the pier what a wet weekend never seen so much rain in 2 days. but me and shade12 still :fishing:caught a few sharks couple blues lots of rays but still had fun it was great even tho we got soaked to the core.


----------



## smallie53 (Sep 3, 2005)

I will be in southern southern SC fro m sept 9 to 21. Would like to fish t he pier. Do you think I should shoot for incomng tide? Probly have about 6 hrs. thanks Steve


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee tide*

yes the tide is more productive down there the big fish like to follow the bait fish in with the tide makes for better fishing for sure have hung a few at low tide to tho.its all on the weather and the water color.


----------



## countryfisherman (Sep 17, 2007)

I noticed the gate at the Tybee pier when I was there in August, but at that time it was not being used. Generally no one causes trouble down there that I've seen though you know how it can be, there is always one in every crowd


----------

